# My Lindberg '49 Ford Slot Car Conversion



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

This is my conversion (so far) of the 1/32nd scale Lindberg 1949 Ford Tudor Coupe model. It uses Monogram Slot Car Parts on a home built Evergreen Styrene frame and body pan.










The 1949 Ford with the body removed. All I need to do to finish the car is to enlarge the hole ahead of the front axel and add the front pick-ups. Once this is done, I can then paint it. It will be orange with black and white racing stripes and numbers.









Check out more here : http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...-in-High-River-Alberta-Canada/163876670301889


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a few more pictures. Next up, I'm going to paint it. 










After many hours (And many pains), I finally got the chassis finished! 

It uses the Monogram 9 tooth pinion gear and the 26 tooth crown gear. I broke the outer crown gear spacer trying to force the plastic gear on the knurled axel. 

All plastic pieces are Evergreen Styrene and the screws / metal parts are from an old stereo.










The underside of the car showing the magnet bar, gears and pickups.










The 1949 Ford after all the componients have been added. Now it's time for a paint job!:wave:


----------

